# Gander Mountain Surf Rod (Spinning) $40



## vaheelsfan (May 31, 2006)

Gander Mountain Offshore spinning rod. 10' length, medium action, rated for 15-30 lb line and 4-8 oz. Good condition but there is some flaking of the cork in the handle, can provided pictures if requested. Will ship at buyer's expense.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Sounds like the ones I have. Is it the Guide series? I have found these don't have a soft tip but I use them for my castable shark rods. If I was in the market for another I would gladly take it from you. Really tough to find a rod that can toss a lot of weight at that length.


----------



## vaheelsfan (May 31, 2006)

I don't think it is marked as a Guide Series. Like the rod you have, the tip isn't soft. I'll try to get some pics of it when I get home this evening.


----------

